# Anxiety finally under control



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have mentioned on other discussions about the help I have received from Prozac. I marvel each new day how less tense I am, and not a chronic worrier as I have been in the past. I have been on several anti-depressants since 1996, and I feel like I have struck gold. It took a little longer to see this result of the med. Almost an immediate relief for IBS, and a couple of weeks for the Fibro pain to lessen. Can't say I'm "cured", just living life fuller and waking each day without dread of what I am going to be facing as far as pain and fear. Just wanted to let anyone know there is help. When I came to this website, I felt no hope. Between you caring people and a desire to do something to get better my







is full of


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Great...and an interesting testimony..keep on enjoying life to the max!willie


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Glad to hear it, RoweEvie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Great news for you! I'm really amazed, because I was on Prozac, and while it greatly helped my depression, it didn't work for anxiety. My doctor told me that Prozac is not meant to treat anxiety, so this comes as a surprise to me.Anyway, go with whatever works!


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Rowe 2,Which antidepressants have you tried? I may have to take something again after withdrawing from Serzone, but I hope not. I'd love to be drug and antidepressant free.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the support everyone!bellyknot..I was on Pamelor for three years. It is an older anti-depressant(Nortriptyline). It worked great except I gained to much weight on it because the side effect was craving sugar. Then the doctor switched me about from one SSRI to another (Zoloft, Paxil, Serzone,etc.) I was like a zombie on each one. I also tried 10mg of Prozac with no results. After several months of being off an anti-depressant, because of the IBS spasms I started taking Wellbutrin. It worked great for the IBS spasms, but it caused insomnia. I spent months trying to continue to take the Wellbutrin and combine it with sleeping aids. I would wake up in the night frequently. I was so tired during the day I pushed myself to go. Then I read on this site how Prozac had helped another member with her problems. I decided to try the Prozac again at a higher dosage. It worked for me. Before, I would catch myself clenching my fists and biting at my lips. I don't do this anymore,and it's because the anxiety has been eliminated. As my good friend on the board, Essence, said once "it's like putting on rose colored glasses and seeing the world again." I like that statement. It has meaning. Hope the best for you and your search for relief.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Rowe2,Thanks! Now I know what to ask for if I need it.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Your welcome! I always try to advise anyone that what works for me might not them. I sure hope if you do need medication, this is the right solution for you, too! Each person reacts to the side effects in a different way because each individual has their own different body chemistry. I just refused to give up until I found my solution, regardless of what I felt like.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi TummyTroubles...I had also heard that Prozac wasn't for anxiety. That was after I had already tried 10mg. of the Prozac with no results or relief. So, I quit taking it. All that time, I actually needed the dosage bumped up to 20mg. We live and learn each new day..huh?







But, as I posted to bellyknot..We are all different people. In the majority of the population, the same medications/dose will react different for each person.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

If this interests anyone.... Lexapro seems to temper the anxiety better than any med i've ever tried. Yes, it's true, I am currently strugglng with some realtime trauma that is bringing on some serious depression, but anyone would be depressed during such a time. I am frightened to think about how I might be feeling if I hadn't switched to the Lexapro when I did. IBS is also better and sleep is better as well.Evie


----------

